# One Year Ago Today We Lost My DIL and My Heart Broke



## OneEyedDiva (Dec 11, 2022)

One year ago today, my heart was broken into a million pieces when I learned that my precious, beloved Daughter-In-Love Tonya had passed unexpectedly. I (we) miss her SO much. Not a day goes by when I don't think of her several times throughout the day. I'm not alone in this grief...of course, my son still grieves, as do her children, step children, her expansive family, her friends, colleagues and students. We will love her eternally. May Allah be pleased with her. Continue Resting in Jannah (Paradise). 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






@Pecos @Nathan


----------



## Nathan (Dec 11, 2022)

OneEyedDiva said:


> One year ago today, my heart was broken into a million pieces when I learned that my precious, beloved Daughter-In-Love had passed unexpectedly.  Tonya, I (we) miss her SO much. Not a day goes by when I don't think of her several times throughout the day. I'm not alone in this grief...of course, my son still grieves, as does her expansive family, her friends and her students. We will love her eternally. May Allah be pleased with her. Continue Resting in Jannah (Paradise).
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Pinky (Dec 11, 2022)

Rest peacefully, Tonya.


----------



## Nemo2 (Dec 11, 2022)

"Allah yarhamha".


----------



## Disgustedman (Dec 11, 2022)




----------



## MarkinPhx (Dec 11, 2022)




----------



## Pecos (Dec 11, 2022)

OneEyedDiva said:


> One year ago today, my heart was broken into a million pieces when I learned that my precious, beloved Daughter-In-Love had passed unexpectedly.  Tonya, I (we) miss her SO much. Not a day goes by when I don't think of her several times throughout the day. I'm not alone in this grief...of course, my son still grieves, as do her children, step children, her expansive family, her friends and students. We will love her eternally. May Allah be pleased with her. Continue Resting in Jannah (Paradise).
> 
> 
> 
> ...


MDS, my heart goes out to you and your family.


----------



## Lewkat (Dec 11, 2022)

Exactly how I felt 4 years ago when my daughter in law left us.  They are gone too soon and it never stops hurting.


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 11, 2022)

R.I.P Tonya.. I can hardly believe a year has passed already, altho' it must have dragged eternally for your family...


----------



## officerripley (Dec 11, 2022)

Rest in Paradise, Tonya.


----------



## RadishRose (Dec 11, 2022)

So sorry....


----------



## hearlady (Dec 11, 2022)

So sorry.


----------



## feywon (Dec 11, 2022)

And if i remember correctly Tonya was not the only beloved in your family who died last year, that can make the sense of loss worse. Keeping you all in my prayers.


----------



## NorthernLight (Dec 11, 2022)

I'm very sorry.


----------



## bowmore (Dec 11, 2022)

So sorry for your loss. I lost my dear DIL about a year and a half ago.


----------



## Sassycakes (Dec 11, 2022)

*May she rest in Peace*


----------



## Teacher Terry (Dec 11, 2022)

_I am so very sorry. _


----------



## Jules (Dec 11, 2022)

Such a loss for you and all her family.  Tonya was a beautiful, young woman.


----------



## Bella (Dec 11, 2022)

Dear Diva, my heart breaks for you and your family. Your darling Tonya isn't here physically, but her spirit lives within you—in your heart, your mind, and your very soul. She is eternally with you.


----------



## Pepper (Dec 12, 2022)

(((Diva)))
Words are never enough.  Hugs & Love to you and yours.


----------



## Been There (Dec 12, 2022)

It’s important to remember the good memories. They sustain us. How many times have you thought of situations with you D-I-L and smiled? Those are good memories that will always be in your mind.


----------



## Liberty (Dec 12, 2022)

Our lives here on earth change with the leaving of each loved one...we are never the same as we were before and tend to think of time differently, like, oh, that was 1990, my ....was still here. We remember in that fashion from then on.  Grief comes and goes in waves, like the ocean of time.


----------



## Alligatorob (Dec 12, 2022)

Terrible thing... I remember when it  happened Diva, and am still sorry for your loss.


----------



## Remy (Dec 12, 2022)

A beautiful lady. Your family has been through so much. Thinking of you and your son.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Dec 15, 2022)

Thank each of you so much for your insightful comments, messages of condolence and prayers This thank you further honors Tonya's memory; she loved purple and butterflies.

@feywon _"And if i remember correctly Tonya was not the only beloved in your family who died last year, that can make the sense of loss worse. Keeping you all in my prayers."_ Yes, we also lost Tonya's twin a few weeks after she passed.  I loved her too...she called me the nickname Tonya and my grandson's called me. My heart still breaks for that family...not only Tonya's nieces and nephews to have lost their beloved aunt then their mother...but for my two oldest grandsons, who were just as hurt. That is an exceptionally close knit family. I also lost my first cousin.

@bowmore and @Lewkat  My condolences to both of you on the losses of your DILs. 

@Jules  & @Remy  Thank you. Not only was she beautiful on the outside...she was beautiful on the inside. She was so kind, caring and generous. She was a wonderful step mother to my son's other children and always treated them like they were her own. Needless to say they were devastated too when we lost her.


----------



## DaveA (Dec 15, 2022)

You have my heartfelt sympathy.  So tragic.

We lost our DIL at age 55, back in 2001.  She was a sweetheart and is missed terribly by our son and their 6 kids.


----------



## jalou65 (Dec 19, 2022)

You have my sympathy.  She is beautiful.


----------

